

Scott Aaronson on Philosophical Progress (2013) - jasim
https://intelligence.org/2013/12/13/aaronson/

======
pjungwir
> One final note: none of the positive or hopeful things that I said about
> philosophy apply to the postmodern or Continental kinds. As far as I can
> tell, the latter aren’t really “philosophy” at all, but more like
> pretentious brands of performance art that fancy themselves politically
> subversive, even as they cultivate deliberate obscurity and draw mostly on
> the insights of Hitler and Stalin apologists.

Wow, that about sums it up. :-)

